# Fancy sturmy archer 3 speed wheel worth anything?



## carpetman (Jul 26, 2009)

I have a lot of bike parts and was wondering if this was valuable as it is much nicer than the other 50 3 speed wheels I have.
Thanks


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 26, 2009)

Which SA hub is it, what is the date code, what is the tire size, and is the rim aluminum?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 26, 2009)

Good find-- it looks to be an SA model AM (medium ratio) hub from a Raleigh Clubman. It also has the nice butterfly nuts and the lightened cog. That rig is surely worth more than your average Raleigh Sports AW set up. The AM is not a common hub, let alone in that condition with the butterfly nuts and the lightened cog. It's worth a fair bit I'll bet.


----------



## highwheeler50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Good day.. do you still have this wheel and  hub?
Thanks 
Vince


----------

